# [ 2008 ] Pinehurst NC Timeshares



## maggie mae (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi, we are looking for information on timeshares in the Pinehurst area and find not much available here on TUG in the ratings. Looked at II's resort directory and found only two resorts listed, Whispering Pines (WPC) and Foxfire (FFR). Rating and reviews on Foxfire were not encouraging and there wasn't anything available on WPC. Would anyone on this board have any additional knowledge on either of these resorts that they would be willing to share? looking to travel in March or April next year.

TIA,

Maggie Mae


----------



## Dreamer (Jul 20, 2006)

I think we have heard that Foxfire was remodeled.  We will be in that area next weekend and we will be glad to look at it and see what we can learn.  I will be glad to email you back after we see it.  I can tell you that Foxfire is located about 8 or 9 miles outside of Pinehurst.  
Sylvia


----------



## shagnut (Jul 20, 2006)

I sold a ts for a friend at Foxfire a couple of years ago. She was glad to get away from ts as she was like so many and just didn't ever use it. I will tell you that Foxfire is not right near Pinehurst but it does have it's own golf course. I have not see them personally. They have been remodeled and they got hit with a big assessment. shaggy


----------



## maggie mae (Jul 21, 2006)

Dreamer and Shagnut, 

Thanks for your posts. We are considering taking a trip there next year simply as a golf vacation. The fact that Foxfire might be 9 miles outside of Pinehurst does not bother me at all. And Dreamer, if you are going to be in that area please send me an e-mail or a PM to let me know what you think of the resort. Most apreciated I assure you.

Maggie Mae


----------



## shagnut (Jul 21, 2006)

Maggie, let me know when you come. I drive there every week. Would love to have lunch with you.  shaggy


----------



## Quilter (Feb 9, 2021)

Bringing this up again.

Our DD lives in Southern Pines.  Having baby at the end of May.  Thought of these for an extended stay.

Any recent information would be much appreciated.


----------



## rje (Feb 9, 2021)

Quilter said:


> Bringing this up again.
> 
> Our DD lives in Southern Pines.  Having baby at the end of May.  Thought of these for an extended stay.
> 
> Any recent information would be much appreciated.


----------



## rje (Feb 9, 2021)

Foxfire declared bankruptcy in late 2019 and is closed.


----------



## rje (Jan 22, 2022)

Received nearly $10,000 as my share of bankruptcy settlement. Paid $6,500 for unit in 1986. VERY HAPPY!


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 22, 2022)

rje said:


> Received nearly $10,000 as my share of bankruptcy settlement. Paid $6,500 for unit in 1986. VERY HAPPY!


Wow. That was great especially from a bankruptcy settlement.


----------

